# Backlink Checker mit Trust-Bewertung



## Gast170816 (17. April 2015)

Hallo,
passt das hier rein?!

Ich suche einen Backlink Checker (online, nicht als Desktop- oder Server-Anwendung) der von den gefundenen Links auch den "Trust" bewertet.
Ich hatte so einen mal gefunden, kann ihn aber nicht mehr wiederfinden.


----------

